# Here is the Canon EOS Rebel 850D/T8i



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2020)

> Beyond the excitement of the new EOS R camera bodies that appear to be coming, we’re also getting a new EOS Rebel 850D/T8i very shortly.
> *Canon EOS Rebel 850D/T8i Specifications:*
> 
> 24.1mp
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## slclick (Jan 29, 2020)

The 300D has certainly grown up to become a fine camera. The Rebel, still alive as a dslr in 2020.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 29, 2020)

Huh, an AF-ON button and a rear wheel. Sort of reasonable given that the 90D got the joystick. I presume that this also means that there won’t be a 77D successor.

Also, a simplified mode dial. I guess if you want to use the scene modes it’s more natural to select them on the touch screen anyway. Plus there are too many modes to fit on a physical dial these days.


----------



## Mark3794 (Jan 29, 2020)

Mhh 24.1 megapixel sensor with no crop 4k? so it's not the old 80d/m50 sensor?


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 29, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Mhh 24.1 megapixel sensor with no crop 4k? so it's not the old 80d/m50 sensor?


We don’t know if it’s crop or not.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 29, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Mhh 24.1 megapixel sensor with no crop 4k? so it's not the old 80d/m50 sensor?



That was my first thought as well and scaling it up to FF gives 54MP, so it would also be different from the rumoured 45MP R5 sensor. I hope this makes it into the M300, having eye-AF in servo mode, but smaller than my M6II would be nice to have.


----------



## Mark3794 (Jan 29, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> We don’t know if it’s crop or not.


Nokishita reports no crop


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 29, 2020)

Hoping for type-c Port along with uhs-ii sd slot.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 29, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Hoping for type-c Port along with uhs-ii sd slot.


What would a 24MP/7fps camera need a UHS-II slot for?


----------



## Jim Corbett (Jan 29, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> What would a 24MP/7fps camera need a UHS-II slot for?


Slight price increase; bragging rights; looks better on the spec sheet... pick one


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 29, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> What would a 24MP/7fps camera need a UHS-II slot for?


Given the camera is shooting(rumoured) 4K video depending on the codec used UHS-II cards will definitely be useful.


----------



## IcyBergs (Jan 29, 2020)

Today's Rebel is spec'd similar to what 1D body was 10 years ago (give or take)


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 29, 2020)

Jim Corbett said:


> Slight price increase; bragging rights; looks better on the spec sheet... pick one



I'm sure you're joking, but that's the thing: Canon does not do "better on the spec sheet". As has been proven countless of times by internet whiners.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 29, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Given the camera is shooting(rumoured) 4K video depending on the codec used UHS-II cards will definitely be useful.



I *highly* doubt the bitrate is going to be more than 800 Mbps. Canon's current consumer 4K30p shooters , including the 90D, record ~160 Mbps which is less than the sustained max speed of even a cheap mediocre UHS-I card.


----------



## tron (Jan 29, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> I *highly* doubt the bitrate is going to be more than 800 Mbps. Canon's current consumer 4K30p shooters , including the 90D, record ~160 Mbps which is less than the sustained max speed of even a cheap mediocre UHS-I card.


You mean 80 not 800Mbps right? Because 800Mbps is 100MB/sec constant rate!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 29, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> Today's Rebel is spec'd similar to what 1D body was 10 years ago (give or take)



With the exception of a metallic body with weather sealing, the 2020 Rebels surpass the old 1D / 1D Mark ii in almost all aspects. If this T8i has AFMA (I doubted it) I would happily buy one.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 29, 2020)

tron said:


> You mean 80 not 800Mbps right? Because 800Mbps is 100MB/sec constant rate!



I meant that UHS-I can write at ~100 MB/s, but I was inaccurate in that in practice _sustained_ record speeds of UHS-I cards are more like ~30 MB/s. Still plenty enough for consumer 4K.


----------



## TMHKR (Jan 29, 2020)

Note the manual popup flash (no flash popup button) and the lack of DoF preview button. But I welcome the second dial and back focus button (yes, it could mean 760D/77D line is dead).


----------



## IcyBergs (Jan 29, 2020)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> With the exception of a metallic body with weather sealing, the 2020 Rebels surpass the old 1D / 1D Mark ii in almost all aspects. If this T8i has AFMA (I doubted it) I would happily buy one.


Aside from the crop factor difference and the material/ergonomics of the body, just focusing on the specs. I was thinking this would really rival a 1D mark IV, you lose 3fps but you have more cross type points and you gain 8mp.


----------



## OI812 (Jan 29, 2020)

There was no official battery grip for the T7i, I'd be nice if they brought it back.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 29, 2020)

I started on the 550d and loved it. Though I quickly shoved a grip on it before moving to the 7d. The specs proposed here would make a lovely little starter camera, its a shame most will likely keep it on the abysmal 18-55mm kit lens.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 29, 2020)

OI812 said:


> There was no official battery grip for the T7i, I'd be nice if they brought it back.


This is another thing that prevents me from buying another Rebel. Canon pushing me up on the 90D line.


----------



## TMHKR (Jan 29, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> I started on the 550d and loved it. Though I quickly shoved a grip on it before moving to the 7d. The specs proposed here would make a lovely little starter camera, *its a shame most will likely keep it on the abysmal 18-55mm kit lens*.



Why is 18-55 abysmal? Today's STM versions are pretty decent, and not everyone is a prime lens fundamentalist


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 29, 2020)

TMHKR said:


> Why is 18-55 abysmal? Today's STM versions are pretty decent, and not everyone is a prime lens fundamentalist



I didn't say anything about prime lenses. i will however admit to never trying the stm version, that would at least address the focus speed and sound. However, unless the optics have vastly improved it is still a slow lens that produces meh images and doesn’t show off the sensor at its best. It is not that I am expecting canon to shove in a L lens, I just think it is a shame that so many of these cameras will never get the chance to show off a little more.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 30, 2020)

Just think, the people who buy a 2 lens kit, will have 2 kit lenses to choose from!


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> What would a 24MP/7fps camera need a UHS-II slot for?


It takes a while to clear the buffer on my 80D which only has a UHS-I slot. Be nice not to wait 2/3 minutes before I can look back at the images I’ve just taken. (Talking a burst of 20 RAW files or something..)


----------



## tron (Jan 30, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> It takes a while to clear the buffer on my 80D which only has a UHS-I slot. Be nice not to wait 2/3 minutes before I can look back at the images I’ve just taken. (Talking a burst of 20 RAW files or something..)


I do not believe you will have such a delay with a UHS-I like Sandisk Extreme Pro that writes at 90MB/sec.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 30, 2020)

Even if it gets UHS-II, you might have to wait a while for the buffer to clear. Just Canon limiting the camera in some way, perhaps to save the poor mirror and shutter at 7 FPS.

7 FPS with a 12 image limit. But I would be delighted if it can run for a while, the xxxD line are great little cameras with a 70-200 attached.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 31, 2020)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> With the exception of a metallic body with weather sealing, the 2020 Rebels surpass the old 1D / 1D Mark ii in almost all aspects. If this T8i has AFMA (I doubted it) I would happily buy one.



In AF servo mode my EOS 1n is still more accurate than my 5DS. I bet for moving subjects all the 1 D series would spank even the latest Rebel.

But as far as many other 'specs' are concerned you're undoubtably correct.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 1, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> Today's Rebel is spec'd similar to what 1D body was 10 years ago (give or take)



But can you use it as a weapon to kill someone and then use it to take a picture of the body?


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 1, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> Aside from the crop factor difference and the material/ergonomics of the body, just focusing on the specs. I was thinking this would really rival a 1D mark IV, you lose 3fps but you have more cross type points and you gain 8mp.



This appears to have the 80D/90D AF sensor, which, at least as implemented in the 80D, is still not quite as good as the 1D Mark IV in terms of accuracy and shot-to-shot consistency. I don't see anything about AFMA, either.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2020)

> A few more images of the upcoming Canon EOS Rebel T8i/850D have leaked out ahead of the official announcement.
> *Canon EOS Rebel 850D/T8i Specifications:*
> 
> 24.1mp
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## ethanz (Feb 6, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



This looks like the same leaker as the 24-105 lens.


----------



## Dexter75 (Feb 6, 2020)

Wish they would make a mirrorless version of this rather than cameras like the M50 and M6 that feel like child’s toys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2020)

We're definitely spoiled these days.


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2020)

TMHKR said:


> Why is 18-55 abysmal? Today's STM versions are pretty decent, and not everyone is a prime lens fundamentalist


Todays kit lenses for Rebels are LIGHT YEARS improved from the turd that came on the 300D.


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2020)

So, is this the same camera as CanonNews has listed as a rumor for the Rebel X10i?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 6, 2020)

slclick said:


> So, is this the same camera as CanonNews has listed as a rumor for the Rebel X10i?



Richard seems to have mixed up the nomenclature, it's the same camera. 850D, Rebel T8i, Kiss X10i depending on where you live.


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Richard seems to have mixed up the nomenclature, it's the same camera. 850D, Rebel T8i, Kiss X10i depending on where you live.


Gotcha thanks


----------



## victorshikhman (Feb 6, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> I started on the 550d and loved it. Though I quickly shoved a grip on it before moving to the 7d. The specs proposed here would make a lovely little starter camera, its a shame most will likely keep it on the abysmal 18-55mm kit lens.



Hey now, I took some of my best pics on the pre-STM 18-55, also on the T2i, long before it ever occurred to me to buy another lens. I actually just picked up my T2i a few days ago. Compared to my 80D, it's lighter and easier to use, and there's nothing that compares to that little 18-55 kit lens for performance to weight ratio. That 18mp sensor is still great for everything besides low light and high dynamic range shots. I've actually considered using it again for travel and more risky situations. I baby my 80D way too much.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 6, 2020)

Pretty nice specs at this price point, just 3 years too late.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 7, 2020)

Am I misreading the comments, or are people saying this could be a full frame body?


----------



## slclick (Feb 7, 2020)

ScottyP said:


> Am I misreading the comments, or are people saying this could be a full frame body?


No, that's just conjecture. It also doesn't say anything in the specs about focus stacking and zebras but does that mean it has those features?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 7, 2020)

ScottyP said:


> Am I misreading the comments, or are people saying this could be a full frame body?



You’re misreading the comments. (If you refer to the ones where people compare it to the original 1D series bodies, well, those weren’t full-frame either. But sensor size is not what people are talking about.)


----------



## Dexter75 (Feb 8, 2020)

OI812 said:


> There was no official battery grip for the T7i, I'd be nice if they brought it back.



The Vello grip works just as well as any Canon grip, much cheaper too.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 10, 2020)

I can see from the pictures we are going for the old USB, rather than using a type c connector.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 11, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> I can see from the pictures we are going for the old USB, rather than using a type c connector.



It's a Rebel. What do you expect? It's probably also only USB2 instead of USB3.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 11, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> It's a Rebel. What do you expect? It's probably also only USB2 instead of USB3.



From a xxxD I do expect to see USB-C more than on a pro camera, the customer base is likely to plug directly into their MacBook Air or iPad and even charge with the same cable.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 11, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> From a xxxD I do expect to see USB-C more than on a pro camera, the customer base is likely to plug directly into their MacBook Air or iPad and even charge with the same cable.



I doubt that more than a few percent of the global target audience of this camera have a recent MacBook or iPad.


----------



## OI812 (Feb 11, 2020)

Dexter75 said:


> The Vello grip works just as well as any Canon grip, much cheaper too.


I mean support for a battery grip, as in electrical connections - within the battery compartment - for buttons on the grip to function.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 11, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> From a xxxD I do expect to see USB-C more than on a pro camera, the customer base is likely to plug directly into their MacBook Air or iPad and even charge with the same cable.



And most Android users have micro-USB cables (which is what the photos of the Rebel T8i/850D appear to be). So what's your point? Do you think "typical" users of Rebels are more likely to have MacBook Air or iPad devices than Android devices?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 12, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> And most Android users have micro-USB cables (which is what the photos of the Rebel T8i/850D appear to be). So what's your point? Do you think "typical" users of Rebels are more likely to have MacBook Air or iPad devices than Android devices?



There are very few Android tablets. Windows tablets predominantly have USB-C. And yes I expect the typical users of this will have a computer 3 years old or newer and will likely buy a new computer in its lifespan. I do not think a legacy port is acceptable on any device released today.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 12, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> There are very few Android tablets. Windows tablets predominantly have USB-C. And yes I expect the typical users of this will have a computer 3 years old or newer and will likely buy a new computer in its lifespan. I do not think a legacy port is acceptable on any device released today.



I'm guessing many (most?) potential Rebel buyers have no tablet of any kind and their most used electronic device is a phone. But I guess in your little Apple bubble there aren't many Android phones out there, either?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 12, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> I'm guessing many (most?) potential Rebel buyers have no tablet of any kind and their most used electronic device is a phone. But I guess in your little Apple bubble there aren't many Android phones out there, either?



The few Android phones still being sold on legacy USB will quickly become obsolete as well as iPhone's that are still using the legacy lightning connector. The type-c connector has been the standard for sometime and will be for quite a few years to come, it is disappointing that any manufacturer would choose to ship a obsolete port. This especially applies to Apple with their insistence on using the lightning connector for iPhones.


----------

